# Cliff Club, Snowbird UT



## mshatty (Aug 12, 2007)

I am contemplating exchanging into Cliff Club for summer.  The availability is the 2 different studios.  One is a 4/2 and the other is a 2/2.  The 2/2 is a sofa bed but with full kitchen and a hot tub.  The 4/2 is a king bed and sofa bed with a microwave and small refrigerator.


At most I will be traveling with my DW, maybe a solo trip.

Anyone who has been there, which unit would you recommend?  Is the 2/2 sofa bed comfortable at all?  I would rather have a full kitchen but don't want a broken back after 7 nights.   

Also, which summer month is the most comfortable, June, July or August?


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Aug 12, 2007)

One of my frineds owns there. The 2/2 studio is the kitchen lockoff part of a 2 bedrppm unit.  While the 4/2 would be one of the bedrooms.  I think you would be more comfortable in one fo eh bedrooms- unless you want the kitchen.  NOte- I am not sure, but I don't think the kitchen has a stove.


----------



## Darlene (Aug 12, 2007)

There are two different floor plans for the Snowbird units.  One is Pinnacle the other Crest.  The sq footage for Pinnacle is 1682 sq ft, the sq footage for Crest is 1368 sq ft.  Pinnacle has a full kitchen with Breakfast bar, Crest does not have as big a kitchen area.  My pick would be to stay in the 2/2 of a Pinnacle with the Hot Tub on the Balcony.  I would use the kitchen and not eat out very much.  Crest has a hot tub on the balcony, but is smaller than the hot tub on the balcony of Pinnacle.  The Master Bedroom is much nicer in Pinnacle with washer/dryer.  Crest does not have w/d.   I would call to find out what type of unit, which they wouldn't know, but the can give you sq ft or the unit number deposited.   Both, by the way, they both have a full kitchen with stove.  These units are different than most 2 bedrooms because they actually split into 3 smaller units:  Master bedroom, center kitchen w/sofa bed, other bedroom, sleeping 4/2/4=10.


----------



## mshatty (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the responses.  Anyone else been to to Cliff Club in the summer?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 13, 2007)

mshatty said:


> Thanks for the responses.  Anyone else been to to Cliff Club in the summer?



I have been there only during the winter. It is a much smallerr scene than Park city.


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 14, 2007)

I live just down the mountain from the Cliff Lodge.  I will trade one of my low traders for a week up at Snowbird.  It is a very nice place to go and my favorite mountain.  Lots of hiking. It is less than an hour's drive to Salt Lake City or Park City.  I will stay up there at night and drive to work the next morning.  It takes me 45 minutes to get to work and I work in center downtown.  

You need a car. 

You will need to get groceries before you head up the mountain.  If you get off on I15 exit 90th south and follow it east up the mountain.  About 20th east (remember Salt Lake is built on a grid, all addresses have n,s,e,w coordinates)  There are two good grocery stores and a Blockbuster.  


I just checked RCI and they have a 2 bedroom available for 9-15 at the Cliff.  That would be a good one. 

Summer is a fun time to go.  My favorite time is September during Octoberfest.  If you arent locked into a school calendar you might want to try then.  This year the valley has been 100+ but the mountains have still be 85-90.  

The units have a  cabiny feeling and I would feel closed in if all I had was the kitchen room or a bedroom.  I would want both.  I usually get the two bedroom with the kitchen and hot tub.  If I had to choose, I would go for the kitchen and hot tub.  The food choices arent that great for a whole week.  

With a little planning the only time Snowbird and Park City are hard to get is of course the winter months and July. I dont know why July is so hard, except we have Pioneer Days, etc. during that time. If I were to pick one of the summer months I would go for August. It did snow the first part in June.  September is a great time to go because the colors are changing.

If you cant get a 1 bedroom w/kitchen then I would try for a 1 bedroom/kitchen  for Park City.  Westgate Canyons and the 2 Marriotts are good too.  Im staying at the Raintree in the Canyons next week and Im excited to see how that resort is; Ive been told that it is as nice as any of the others.  Its a 4 bedroom and I got it with a 1 bedroom mediocre timeshare.  Good luck


----------



## mshatty (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow Talk,

Thanks for all of the great information.  I will be hunting for a larger unit.  Have you ever stay at the Raintree Park City?  How is it (if you have) compared to Cliff Club?


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Aug 14, 2007)

THe Raintree PArk City- at the Miners Club is a beautiful property.  The units are huge. One problem is there will be some ongoing condtruction starting next year.


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 16, 2007)

Never stayed at the Raintree.  I am checking in this Saturday.  I will let you know but Im sure it will be just wonderful.  They have already upgraded me to the 4th floor.


----------



## mshatty (Aug 16, 2007)

talkamotta said:


> Never stayed at the Raintree.  I am checking in this Saturday.  I will let you know but Im sure it will be just wonderful.  They have already upgraded me to the 4th floor.



Are you staying at the Raintree Park Plaza or the Miner's Club?  If it's the Park Plaza, please let me know if you think desires its Gold Crown designation.


----------



## laynemiller (Aug 16, 2007)

Are you staying at the Raintree Park Plaza or the Miner's Club? If it's the Park Plaza, please let me know if you think desires its Gold Crown designation.

Hi all,
We have a four bedroom reserved  at the Miners's Club for Thanksgiving weekend. We toured one of the three bedrooms back in June and they are gorgeous. The facility lacks some services because it is new and having a difficult time getting going, but you couldn't ask for a nicer place. It is quite close to the Canyons Westgate.
Layne


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 20, 2007)

There are 2 Raintree's in Park City.  Park Plaza and Miners Club.  Im currently staying in the Miners Club this week.  I was able to trade into a 4 bedroom.  

This is defintely a Gold Crown resort.  It will even be nicer when they finish with some of the landscaping and construction.  The parking is still in the development stage but there is plenty of parking in front of the resort or a parking lot to the side there is enough room if you were to bring a boat, etc   They have valet parking which is free.  The rooms had upgraded everthing. Its done in a cabiny rustic style; very very nice.  The staff has been wonderful.  They have a theatre room that is kind of different.  

If I was to compare this resort to Westgate Canyons, Marriott Mountainside or Cliff Lodge I would put it up in that group.  All the resorts have thier little pluses. 

Our room (which is the only one I have to compare)  is 2 levels.  On the main floor there are 1 master suite with a jetted tub.  Enough for one maybe 2 people and its in the bathroom not the bedroom.  Another bedroom and both bedrooms have thier own bathrooms.  The second floor is the same.  So 4 bedrooms 4 baths.  Thats a big plus.  The upstairs have a loft with a tv and a couch.  Only the master bedroom downstairs has a tv and it has a fireplace also.  

Negative:
For a 4 bedroom suite.  The living room, kitchen dining area is a little small. There are beds for 8 people; actually 10 with the couches. But not enough sitting room at the table or in the living room.  If you have a family and the kids went up in the loft, you can hear the tv and thier games from downstairs.  I think they should have tv's in all the rooms or at least the other master suite.  

If you have anymore questions just let me know. 
LouAnn


----------

